

ATS-Analytical Trouble Shooting, formal problem solving - dublinclontarf
http://www.itsmsolutions.com/newsletters/DITYvol6iss19.htm

======
dublinclontarf
When I was at Sun as part of the Solaris testing team we all did Kepner Tregoe
(SGRT) Sun Global Resolution Troubleshooting training, which was a formalised
method of troubleshooting and analysis.

I've found it very useful when trying to find the cause of failures and bugs,
maybe you will too.

Pay particular attention to WHAAT,WHERE,WHEN,and EXTENT.

